# can you hunt ***** at night?



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

if i'm not mistaken, you legally can... but am i right? any1 got any proof? sorry if its in the proclamation, i read the small game twice!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i honestly dont know exactly what the law is either, but YOU are more than welcome to. :wink: 
there are shooting hours and such, but im not excatly sure on them


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

is it legal? 

i know in other states you can, but is it like migrotary birds, where the laws are the same for all the states?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> if i'm not mistaken, you legally can... but am i right? any1 got any proof? sorry if its in the proclamation, i read the small game twice!


Does this answer your question???
http://www.le.utah.gov/UtahCode/getCode ... e=23-13-17


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There are only a couple of counties in Utah that will let you spotlight or hunt at night. Check with the county sheriff. I spent a lot of time researching this and contacting the different counties.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> hunter_orange13 said:
> 
> 
> > if i'm not mistaken, you legally can... but am i right? any1 got any proof? sorry if its in the proclamation, i read the small game twice!
> ...


it says in the 2nd ish line from the bottom that it doesn't apply to a person saving his crop or llivestock. 
its on a farm, i don't own it, but we are helping the guy out, he has a ton! would that count?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> it says in the 2nd ish line from the bottom that it doesn't apply to a person saving his crop or llivestock.
> its on a farm, i don't own it, but we are helping the guy out, he has a ton! would that count?


The Utah cougar proclamation defines more clearly what it means to be an agent of the landowner in cases of depredation. I would assume the same standard would apply to depredating racoons. Check out page 20 of the 2009 Utah cougar proclamation under the sub section "livestock depredation." Basically you have to be on the land/livestock owners payroll to qualify.

That being said, I doubt a wildlife enforcement officer would cite you for hunting ***** after dark as long as you had written permission from the landowner and were being safe.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Furbearer proc Says this


> (4) Taking furbearers by means other than trapping
> is restricted to one-half hour before sunrise to onehalf
> hour after sunset, except
> (a) as provided in 23-13-17; and
> ...


23-13-17 says this 


> (7) The requirement that a county ordinance must be enacted before a person may use spotlighting to hunt coyote, red fox, striped skunk, or raccoon does not apply to:
> 
> (a) a person or his agent who is lawfully acting to protect his crops or domestic animals from predation by those animals


The way i read it,
Unless you are in a county that allows spotlighting, and have the appropriate permissions, or are the agent of the land owner or are shooting them in your traps then no you cannot hunt ***** at night.

also raccoons are furbearers not small game


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Not an expert, but this is what I found:

*R657-11-14. Spotlighting*.

(1) Except as provided in Subsection (3):

(a) a person may not use or cast the rays of any spotlight, headlight, or other artificial light to locate protected wildlife while having in possession a firearm or other weapon or device that could be used to take or injure protected wildlife; and

(b) the use of a spotlight or other artificial light in a field, woodland, or forest where protected wildlife are generally found is prima facie evidence of attempting to locate protected wildlife.

(2) The provisions of this section do not apply to:

(a) the use of the headlights of a motor vehicle or other artificial light in a usual manner where there is no attempt or intent to locate protected wildlife; or

(b) a person licensed to carry a concealed weapon in accordance with Title 53, Chapter 5, Part 7 of the Utah Code, provided the person is not utilizing the concealed weapon to hunt or take wildlife.

(3) *Spotlighting may be used to hunt coyote, red fox, striped skunk, or raccoon where allowed by a county ordinance enacted pursuant to Section 23-13-17*.

(4) *The ordinance shall provide that*:

(a) any artificial light used to spotlight coyote, red fox, striped skunk, or raccoon must be carried by the hunter;

(b) a motor vehicle headlight or light attached to or powered by a motor vehicle may not be used to spotlight the animal; and

(c) while hunting with the use of an artificial light, the hunter may not occupy or operate any motor vehicle.

(5) For purposes of the county ordinance, "motor vehicle" shall have the meaning as defined in Section 41-6-1.

(6) *The ordinance may specify*:

(a) the time of day and seasons when spotlighting is permitted;

(b) areas closed or open to spotlighting within the unincorporated area of the county;

(c) safety zones within which spotlighting is prohibited;

(d) the weapons permitted; and

(e) penalties for violation of the ordinance.

(7)(a) A county may restrict the number of hunters engaging in spotlighting by requiring a permit to spotlight and issuing a limited number of permits.

(b) A fee may be charged for a spotlighting permit.

(8) A county may require hunters to notify the county sheriff of the time and place they will be engaged in spotlighting.

(9) The requirement that a county ordinance must be enacted before a person may use spotlighting to hunt coyote, red fox, striped skunk, or raccoon does not apply to:

(a) a person or his agent who is lawfully acting to protect his crops or domestic animals from predation by those animals; or

(b) an animal damage control agent acting in his official capacity under a memorandum of agreement with the division.

*Per the Furbears Guide Book, Section 2: Definitions, Item 7: Furbearer, Raccoon's are not Furbearer's by definition.*

http://wildlife.utah.gov/furbearer/furbearer_info.html Is an article written in '03 that makes reference to no lic. required.

This information is all from the DWR Website.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahh i see So i guess you could hunt them at night as long as you weren't using an artificial light. so maybe with a Night Observation Device or thermal scope would work


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Snipe said:


> Ahh i see So i guess you could hunt them at night as long as you weren't using an artificial light. so maybe with a Night Observation Device or thermal scope would work


No, an artificial light is legal, it cannot be attached to your vehicle. 


> b) a motor vehicle headlight or light attached to or powered by a motor vehicle may not be used to spotlight the animal;


I've used rechargeable flood lights in Utah County at night for jacks and coyote's, but they last only 20 minutes at the most...so I pack two or three at a time and then wait forever while they recharge.....lame :roll:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

a good mag light works like a champ if your dogs can get the **** in the tree... allegedly


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> if i'm not mistaken, you legally can... but am i right? any1 got any proof? sorry if its in the proclamation, i read the small game twice!


All of the legal BS aside, just get you some CB caps, a good flashlight, and get away from the neighborhoods and shoot some *****. Don't worry about what the law says, nobody else does. Head out by 12 street and take off on a dirt road either direction. There are plenty of ***** out there and foxes. 8)


----------

